# how to block some sexual sites in lan computers.



## mesuresh (May 10, 2009)

i am a system administrator, i need to block sexual sites in my office computer, if there is any possiblity in my server 2003. to control all my office system through my server
suresh.


----------



## Basenge (May 11, 2009)

Mr Mesuresh. identity all sexual internet ports sites which you what to block then get back to me for advise.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are literally millions of such sites, so it'll be pretty difficult to block them all.

I'd consider something like www.opendns.com as your DNS servers. You can configure filters on the DNS replies there and limit a bunch of stuff like this.


----------

